# Buffalo CS-10K(GP) Table Saw



## swarfrat (Jun 1, 2014)

Finally found a decent price on what appears to be a saw with a good motor, fence, and top. It's a Buffalo CS-10K(GP) from what I can read of the badge (with some internet sluthing). But I can't find any manuals, and precious few pictures. The saw was dissassembled (owner was moving, had already boxed it up). It's a bit heavy for one person to manage, so I'd like to make sure I get it right the first time.

Anyone know anything about this saw? I found a couple hits on manual reseller websites, but nothing that looked authentic (ie, it looked like it was nothing more than clickbait - robot site claiming to have my manual, pops up a waffle iron instead. Wants to sell me pdf's they stole for money… etc..)


----------



## swarfrat (Jun 1, 2014)

Surely this thing exists under a different moniker from a different manufacturer. I've seen a couple hits on old auctions. The motor mount has me puzzled - it appears to have left/right slide ability but no tension/hinge capability. The bolts for the fence are obvious but I still haven't figured out a couple of them.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

What are you considering a 'decent' price? That saw is basically just a portable right-tilt contractor saw on a sheet metal stand. Given it's an oddball brand and parts/information will be limited or non-existent, unless you are getting it really, really cheap - you might be better off waiting for another machine to turn up.










Cheers,
Brad


----------



## swarfrat (Jun 1, 2014)

It's not exactly portable. It's a chore for one person with the motor removed. Regardless, I already purchased the saw before the first post. The top, cast iron wings, and fence all looked good, and the motor substantial. Appears to be an honest 2hp by heft and 220v wiring. It's actually a bit heavier than my brother's crafstman.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Pics?


----------



## MarkEriksson (Jan 18, 2017)

I have purchased a Buffalo CS-10K, manufactured in 1991, for $60. I seems to work well and the previous owner made a dust collection system for it also. After purchasing it, the cast iron fence cracked and could not be repaired. I recently bought a Delta 36-T30/36 fence and to my surprise the Delta angle rails bolted up to the existing threaded holes on the cast iron top. The old bolt locations of the cast iron wings do not line up with the new Delta rails. But that seems to be a fair trade off and makes the new Delta Fence a pretty easy install. I am hoping to finish the installation soon and will update this post.

Also, I contacted Buffalo Tools and they have no information and no manuals on the saw.

I still need to align the blade and hope to do it this weekend before I finish the fence installation.


----------



## MarkEriksson (Jan 18, 2017)

I have started to try and align the blade. There is no information I can find on this saw. As I started to disasemble the saw to clean and align I noticed that the rear trunnion is actually a Delta part and has a part number that corresponds to models made from the 80's thru 1995. So I am guessing that this is basically a Delta saw. In looking at online Delta Manuals, it looks like a Delta 34-444 saw, sort of. I still can not find a way to adjust the blade as I am off 1/16" .

If anyone has any suggestions, let me know.


----------



## Chiseled (Jan 13, 2018)

I was recently given a Buffalo table saw CS-10K (GP). I'm currently working trying to clean off all the surface rust. This is my first power tool; I only have hand tools. No manual with mine either but it has a few more decals than in your pic. Mine has a manufacture date of 1986. What remains on the motor label states 1 1/2 hp.


----------



## MarkEriksson (Jan 18, 2017)

Mine is also a 1 1/2 HP motor and appears to be the original motor. So far, I have concluded that it is a saw that was based off of the Delta Table saw from the same era. Most of the YouTube videos on how to align an old Delta saw will work for the Buffalo saw. If there are any internal parts for the saw, Delta parts might work. There are definitely no manuals anywhere for this saw that I could find.


----------



## IndianaMatt (Oct 27, 2020)

Mine is like Michael's: 1986 mfg date and 1.5 HP motor. It has a steel fence which does not have a real great design to hold the rear of it, but I am able to make it work okay. My throat plate was slush metal and cracked, I threw it away and made some throat plates of my own. I've had to rework the switch wiring but all in all it seems like an adequate saw for me as I am just an occasional woodworker.


----------

